# Solved: eMachines 4682 no power, button just blinks



## cpmgrp (Jun 15, 2007)

My daughter's emachines 4682 had been giving her problems then finally went kaput. When you try to turn it on, the green light surrounding the power button just blinks fast, but the computer will not boot or even turn on. Power supply, maybe?

I decided to remove the cover. For safety, I unplugged mouse/k'board/monitor, then took the cover off, wiggled some wires, hit the power button and the light stayed green, fan spun, HD spun. I quickly plugged in all peripherals, got to admin screen for XP Home, but could not get mouse or K'board to work (I don't think I got them plugged in quickly enough - both are USB, mouse is wireless), so I couldn't get past that screen. I manually turned off, tried to restart and... back to the old problem, fast-blinking green light, no power. I'm scratching my head on this one. 

Thanks for any help.
dd


----------



## frankjohn (Nov 20, 2005)

any fans working?


----------



## pinntech (Aug 26, 2004)

Hi and welcome!

Not 100% sure what the "blinking green" means, but the first step in troubleshooting the problem would be to do the following:

Unplug the computer from the outlet, push the power button and hold it for approximately 30 seconds (discharge residual power).

Now plug it back into the power sources and try it again.

You can actually chat with tech support on these systems at the following address:

https://support.gateway.com/Support/copilot/en/us/chat_us_em_tech.asp

According to their website, it is available 7 days a week from 3 a.m. to 12 (midnight) PST.

I would give them a try and then if you cannot get anywhere, do your own troubleshooting. "fast flashing green in most HP systems indicate that 'no memory is installed'". In other words, they may have a quick solution for you.


----------



## cpmgrp (Jun 15, 2007)

Not fixed, but diagnosed by Gateway Chat as motherboard. This one goes to parts bin.

Thanks pinntech for Gateway link.
dd


----------



## kgm32 (Jul 18, 2007)

Interesting Daughters PC started doing the same thing. It is a Soyo K7VM333 Motherboard. I find if I hold down the power key for 30 seconds release it, press again, it starts up 90 percent of the time...occasionally I have to do this twice. This started happening after I replaced a dead power supply so I am suspecting a flakey PS or the motherboard is not discharging residual power. I am sending back the PS but if the latter is the case does anyone have any thoughts how to get the motherboard to properly discharge w/o holding down the power switch.


----------



## cpmgrp (Jun 15, 2007)

does anyone have any thoughts how to get the motherboard to properly discharge w/o holding down the power switch. 

While standing in a tub of water, wet your thumb and forefinger, then touch... ;<)

sent you a private message few minutes ago

DD


----------

